# obd2 16v aba



## Area6 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've searched but i can't find.!
what extra is needed to do a 16v swap on a obd2? can the car still run on the obd2 stock ecu and be bolted on just as easy?
Please explain thanks in advance
Just those things i need to be clarified!.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Which 16v are you considering? 
We need more information...
Here's a similar thread I started a couple weeks ago. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4737293


----------



## Area6 (Jan 5, 2010)

the mk2 16v 2.0 or 1.8 the one which bolts up to the aba bottom end.
i alos wanted to know which pulleys cam gears and such have to be used


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Area6)*

the FAQ has all the info you need


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: obd2 16v aba (Area6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Area6* »_I've searched but i can't find.!
what extra is needed to do a 16v swap on a obd2? can the car still run on the obd2 stock ecu and be bolted on just as easy?
Please explain thanks in advance
Just those things i need to be clarified!. 

it's easier to do if you are using the ABF head with a VR6 obdii throttle-body


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mafosta* »_
it's easier to do if you are using the ABF head with a VR6 obdii throttle-body


Why?


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: obd2 16v aba (mafosta)*

Do you mean intake? Somehow I doubt that the head makes a difference.


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (H2oWerker)*

the ABF is originally Motronic and thus has electronic injectors. The 16v KR uses the k-jetronic injectors and will need more work and money if its modified to work with the ABA system








16v KR with k-jetronic injectors(pic=fiuta)








ABF Engine (pic=gee-tee-eye_16v)


_Modified by mafosta at 11:29 AM 2-18-2010_


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OK. I see what you mean there.
w/o the ABF intake/fuel rail/injectors you'll need to purchase or make a fuel rail to accept Bosch style injectors.
Could be a little troublesome to find that intake in the 'States' though.


----------



## Area6 (Jan 5, 2010)

any one have the things from the bbm kit for sale piece by piece the shaft the gizzy pulleys cam gear?

i'm getting the head and stuff very soon just need the other parts now


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Area6)*

not sure at all on this, but I think the digi3 injectors from the euro ABF will not work with Motronic5.9. They are side fed IIRC


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (clevebb)*

the ABF intake manifold will work. You will need to use a MK4 1.8t fuel rail and stock 2.0 injectors. I use some green o-rings available at any auto parts shop and double up on the injector bases so they fit snug in the lower portion of the ABF mani. The OBD2 VR6 TB is what you will use for TB as the connector is plug and play, you will most likely need a 3" VR MAF as well. Oh yeah, you will need about 7 ft of new injector line now cus the fuel rail will be flipped around so you need longer lengths to reach.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: obd2 16v aba (Area6)*

is it better to use the obd1 or the obd2?


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OBD1-vs-OBD2/Doesn't matter. What does matter is what car you've got. And if you're going to do a swap...How much wiring do you want to do? OBD1 is a simpler system w/ fewer diagnostic checks.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (H2oWerker)*

ah makes sense well i have an obd2 anyway so i dont have to even worry about that right


----------



## VeeDUBMali (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: obd2 16v aba (Area6)*

hey i have a perfect aba16v motor for u with a tranny and all. let me know if u want pics my email is [email protected]


----------



## Area6 (Jan 5, 2010)

let me see some pics pm'ed


----------



## VeeDUBMali (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: (Area6)*









thats the motor. its a real nice motor with the bbm fuel rail and 1.8t custom fitted intake.


_Modified by VeeDUBMali at 11:01 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## sracwohsf (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDUBMali)*

i run a racecraft manifold on my aba/16v with fuel rail and a ford 70mm throttlebody... great setup


----------

